# Is it over?



## gullible.wife (Feb 23, 2011)

Having been with my husband for a little over 10 years now, I think it is over.

From the beginning he has been very controlling, always wanting to know who I am on the phone to, who I am writing a letter to, where I am going, what I am doing, who I am seeing, and what we have discussed when I get back home again.

I really should have wised up before we got married, I had a lot of people tell me I should have never married him. But of course, I loved him, and I wanted to make it work.

For the last 5 years or so, we have really been arguing a lot. About EVERYTHING.

I am repeatedly told I am useless, stupid, that I cant do anything right, everything I do I ruin, I dont do anything around the house, I am useless at my job, and if he is at work and I am at home - I get phone calls every hour to see what I am doing.

About 6 months ago, he started seeing someone else.

I have NEVER cheated on him. Have never even considered it.

He is so open about his 'relationship' with her that he regularly brings her home and sleeps in OUR bed with her. 

I have even been asleep and he has brought her home and they have either kicked me out of our bed, or just climbed in with me still there.

We own a house and some land, and are in debt. I think I could manage our debt on my wage, but am not certain.

I guess I have stayed as it has been 'better the devil you know' than not 

I dont know what to do anymore.

I know I would be better off without him in my life.

Every time we argue, he threatens to leave, and I dont do anything to discourage him from going - but he just wont go. I think he likes having control of me


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Instead of thinking it's over, it would be best to think of life beginning when you walk out the door. You deserve better than this. 

IMO, you should leave when he's not at home. Call an officer to be there in case he does show. You need to get out. I hope you find the strength to do so.


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

You do deserve much better than this. Do you have someplace to go so you could leave?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I would suggest finding a PC if you can too. You are going to be going through a lot with all of this. 

MC might have salvaged this years ago, but this is pretty crazy right now.

best of luck.


----------



## still existing (Feb 22, 2011)

That was really hard reading that. Im new to this board so maybe here are more stories like this.

You need to leave. I cant believe what I read. Nobody should be going through what you are going through. You do deserve much better than living like that. Thats not life.


----------

